# DHIR Questions



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm thinking about putting one of my does on DHI next year. Anyways, I have a ton of questions about it. 

How do I sign her up? 

Is this how she would earn a milk star? How much milk does she have to give to get a milk star?

Do I have to be milking twice a day or is once ok? 

How many days/months does she have to be milking?

How is DHIA different from DHIR? 

I don't have to do my whole herd, right? I can just do her?

I think that's it for now. TIA


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll answer the best I can, but I've never done it either. 
Yes, that's how she would earn her milk star-I don't know how much milk she has to produce.
A lot of people do once a day.
I think the doe has to be on milk test for 8 months before she can get...something. I'm not sure if it's to get a milk star or AR.
Yes, you do have to do all your milking does.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Dangit. :scratch: 

One will definitely be dry for a good bit of the time she's on it. Is that ok?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes. I believe you just add them to the chart at the time they kid and start milking.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

You can download information from ADGA on it.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Do you still need these answers?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I too would be willing to help out in any way I can.  I started on milk testing for the first time this year, and though I am far from being an expert on the matter, I do have a fairly good idea of how everything works.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cadence said:


> Do you still need these answers?


Yes, that would be awesome!


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

How do I sign her up? - Start by finding a DHI you want to work with. There is a list on ADGA to do this. I wish this picture (http://adga.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Going-on-Test-1-300x236.jpg) was bigger but it gives you an idea of what needs to be done. You need to sign up with ADGA and you need to sign up with a DHI. This can be done in either order

Is this how she would earn a milk star? How much milk does she have to give to get a milk star?
Yes, this is one of the three ways to earn a milking star. There is a list in the guidebook of exactly how many lbs of fat or milk she would need to make. I can get this list for you, but it would depend on if she is a miniature or standard size.

Do I have to be milking twice a day or is once ok? Once a day is fine, but remember that you don't get credit for milk she isn't producing. If you only milk once a day, they don't double her production. You just record exactly what she milks.

How many days/months does she have to be milking? There are several different option of plans you can pick from. The only one who has a time requirement is the "owner sampler" where you are sampling and no sampler is coming out to you. That requirement is 240 days. Honestly, you are probably not going to make enough milk to earn your star with less than at least 200 days (although I guess it would depend on the goat)

How is DHIA different from DHIR? The "R" stand for registry and is referencing the registered goats and the awards bestowed by registration associations. You can do DHI (Dairy Herd Improvement) with any goat. The "A" is the association, referencing the lab and the data centers.

I don't have to do my whole herd, right? I can just do her? You need to do all the goats in your herd of that breed. If she is your only Nubian, and the rest of your herd is Oberhasli, then you can do just her, but if you have more than one nubian then you need to do all the nubians in your herd. 
If you want to just do her and just earn a star, a one day milk test might be a better option for you.

Let me know if you have any more questions


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Is this how she would earn a milk star? How much milk does she have to give to get a milk star?
Depends on the breed and the age on the date she freshens. A 2 year old FF doesn't have to produce as much as a 5 year old. It is in the guidelines.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's a ND, and also my only ND :leap:
I wasn't looking forward to putting everyone on DHI  

Thanks a ton, super helpful


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

For a one day milk test, do you have to test all your does?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

margaret said:


> For a one day milk test, do you have to test all your does?


 No you do not.
And we are having a one day test at the Rocky Mount Show.
You can test any you want.

They have to be there on Thursday for milk out.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm thinking about it, just not sure yet if we can make it on Thursday.
Would like to get some of these does on milk test.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm doing OS AR this year. I'll need a verification test. Everything else is me. So far so good.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

margaret said:


> I'm thinking about it, just not sure yet if we can make it on Thursday.
> Would like to get some of these does on milk test.


I think you can do your own one day milk test
You just have to pay ADGA and Dairy One
And then pay the tester (which you know a number of testers ) to make 3 trips to your place
1 supervise your milk out
2 12 hours later first milking
3 12 hours later second milking


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> I think you can do your own one day milk test
> You just have to pay ADGA and Dairy One
> And then pay the tester (which you know a number of testers ) to make 3 trips to your place
> 1 supervise your milk out
> ...


My understanding is that it can be two different testers for the VT, if necessary.  Just in case if/when you do it the first tester can't make all three stops.

*Edited to add the "er" to tester, haha.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> My understanding is that it can be two different tests for the VT, if necessary.  Just in case if/when you do it the tester can't make all three stops.


For verification tests:
You need to do THREE tests over a 24hr period. (AM-PM-AM or PM-AM-PM). You should not be doing two tests at different times

You need to have TWO different testers. You can use your normal tester and a secondary verifier. You can use two verifiers if you want. You (owner) cannot be one of the testers, even if you usually are taking one of the weights.

The requirements of who can be a tester for a verification test vary from one DHI to another. You need to check with the DHI you belong to.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Cadence said:


> For verification tests:
> You need to do THREE tests over a 24hr period. (AM-PM-AM or PM-AM-PM). You should not be doing two tests at different times
> 
> You need to have TWO different testers. You can use your normal tester and a secondary verifier. You can use two verifiers if you want. You (owner) cannot be one of the testers, even if you usually are taking one of the weights.
> ...


Blech - my phone cut the "er" from testers. Edited to fix it - thanks for catching that mistake!  What I'd had there previously was definitely NOT correct info. :doh::hammer:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

A validation test for DHIR when you are self reporting, and a 24 hour milk test are two totally different things.


----------

